# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Интересно знать >  Интернет, как причина развода

## Irina

*Интернет, как причина развода*

_Спрашивает дочка у мамы:
- Мам а кто этот волосатый дядя с красными глазками?
- Это твой папа доченька.
- А он что заболел?
- Да нет он к интернету подключился.
_
Мы все уже привыкли к тому, что Интернет-просторы сводят людей. Молодые люди, поженившиеся благодаря знакомству в виртуале, уже никого не удивляют. Те, кому удалось найти свою судьбу во всемирной паутине, воодушевленно делятся положительным опытом, пишут романтические истории об этом. Те же, чей опыт знакомства через интернет был отрицательным, в назидание остальным делятся им на всевозможных форумах.

Но едва привыкнув к такому способу знакомства, общество получило новое потрясение. Оказывается, интернет способен не только свести людей, но и разлучить их.

Саша, 28 лет, женат, работает.

- Я по-настоящему счастлив только в виртуале. Положа руку на сердце, мне гораздо приятнее общаться с людьми на форумах, чем в реальной жизни. Мне и деньги-то по сути нужны только для того, чтобы заплатить на Интернет, да купить что-то «похавать». Жена? А ну да, жена… Куда ж ее денешь. Вот и ребенок скоро у нас родится… Не знаю, для меня все это вторично.

И такими Сашами уже переполнены мегаполисы. Они все свое свободное время проводят за домашними компьютерами. Они счастливы даже питаться, не отходя от экранов. А жены этих самых Саш все чаще задаются вопросом о роли мужа в их жизни.

Андрей, 31 год, разведен, безработный.

- Я потерял работу в разгар экономического кризиса. Но взамен этого я наконец-то стал счастливым. Мне больше не надо каждое утро тащиться на другой конец города и весь день вкалывать «на дядю». Я провожу целые дни дома перед компом в интернете. И я по-настоящему счастлив. Я не собираюсь ничего менять, искать работу. Меня все устраивает. Из-за чего жена ушла? Мне не хотелось бы это анализировать. Да, возможно из-за моей нынешней страсти к Интернету. Отчасти. Думаю, причины развода более глубокие на самом деле… Но мне на это наплевать. Я вполне могу прожить и на те деньги, которыми мне помогают родители.

Конечно, случай Андрея вопиющий. Парень вполне здоровый и грамотный отказывается от семьи, работы, полноценной жизни ради круглосуточного просиживания в сети. А ведь безумцы тоже считают себя нормальными людьми.

Мнение психолога, Алевтина, 40 лет: К сожалению, противостоять нашему современному стремительно летящему миру мы бывает порой не в силах: избыток информации не всегда полезной, скоростной ритм жизни, за которым тяжело успеть, время диктует свое.
Ежедневно мы находимся в зависимости от жизненных проблем и противостоять всему этому могут далеко не все, а более устойчивые и сильные люди. Очень легко плыть по течению, окунувшись в виртуальный мир, не задумываясь о жизни, жить за счет других, быть безответственным даже по отношению к себе, не говоря об окружающих, таким образом уходя от проблем, от реальной жизни. А дальше такая виртуальная зависимость переходит в болезнь, с которой человеку без посторонней помощи уже не справиться.
Современная, в частности городская жизнь очень сложная, и преодолеть жизненные трудности могут только сильные духом, с настойчивым характером, крепким стержнем внутри, люди. Каждый из нас должен задумываться о том, для чего он живет, что он хочет от жизни, какие приоритеты, какие цели ставит перед собой. И у каждого есть свой жизненный путь, свой выбор. Выбирая тернистый путь, судьба отблагодарит избирателя.

Катя, 30 лет, замужем, работает.

- Это становится просто невыносимо. Я утром бывает минут по 20 жду супруга в дверях. Чем он занят все это врем?. Заканчивает диалог на каком-нибудь форуме в Интернете или доигрывает с кем-то из товарищей игру по сети. Я сама часто «вишу» в социальных сетях, и в принципе где-то даже понимаю мужа. Но все же мы стали слишком зависимы от Интернета и мне кажется это не совсем нормальным.

А ведь Катя права, наше общество становится сильно зависимым от всемирной паутины. Да, преимущества Интернета неоспоримы: он дарит нам головокружительную скорость получения и обмена нужной информацией, доступ к нужным информационным и развлекательным ресурсам. Интернет постепенно заменяет банковский счет и привычную нам сбытовую сеть реальных магазинов. Его возможности растут день ото дня. Супружеские пары для того, чтобы иметь свободный доступ ко всемирной паутине в любой момент уже не покупают один персональный компьютер для семьи, а сразу же обзаводятся отдельными ПК для каждого ее члена.

Но на ряду с этим все больше появляется людей, испытывающих настоящие «ломки» в условиях отсутствия свободного подключения к сети, а, попадая в нее, способны выпадать из реальной жизни на несколько суток. Нормально ли это? Скорее нет, чем да. Любая зависимость – это болезнь, не умение совладать с ситуацией, отсутствие собственной воли по управлению ею. И видно уже не за горами встречи анонимных «зависящих от всемирной паутины», реклама психологических консультаций для них и заявления на бракоразводных процессах о причине расторжения брака: «Я не могу жить больше с этим человеком под одной крышей. Он слишком зависим от… интернета» …

----------


## Irina

Печально что так происходит. Так и хочется произнести: Люди, будьте бдительны. Не доходите до того состояния, когда интернет начинает заменять собой реальную жизнь.

----------


## multiarc

Тот, кто даже будет проводить в "интернете" сутки напролёт необязательно станет от него зависимым, дело в том, что интернет просто один из тысяч способов... Люди просто уходят из реальной жизни, выбирают лёгкий путь. А так серьёзно мы думаем об интернете потому что через него они нам и сообщают о своей судьбе... Но сколько вот таких же сидящих, к примеру, за играми, пьищих людей... да сколько же нас бегущих от реальности... и то что мы так серьёзно испугались темы интернета, всё только потому что люди сообщают обо всём этом через него же... редко видел другого... Таким людям не интернет так поиграться, не поиграться, так потусить где-нибудь, только не жить реальной жизнью, не заниматься делами и т.д. Дело, конечно, не только в людях, сам по себе интернет очень такая скользкая тема. Информации много, но действительно стоящей её тут меньше 1%. Остальное всё -- чушь, обёртки и красивые слова и картинки... Кстати к слову обо всём этом. Киноиндустрия зарабатывает этим. Она показывается красивые картинки и приятные уху звуки, чтобы заработать, при этом не неся никакого смысла, киноиндустрия выпускает тысячи фильмов не несящих смысла. Стоящих действительно посмотреть ооочень мало. Очень мало с настоящим смыслом, а не о том какие все людишки плохие и как нам давно пора исправляться. Боже какая банальщина. Музыкальная индустрия аналогично... В общем и целом люди тонут в алчности больших тостосумов, поддаваясь как животные красивым обёрткам. А виновниками того что они так себя ведут могут быть родители, которые так воспитали своих детей, могут быть виноваты учителя в школе, а скорее даже не они сами, а верхушка, которая так сказать фильтрует всё что они делают. О ВЕЛИКОЕ НАШЕ МИНИСТЕРСТВО ОБРАЗОВАНИЯ. Тут вообще отдельная тема для разговора... Прошу прощения за некоторую эмоциональность. Просто считаю, что нельзя на это закрывать глаза! Люди, неужели вы хотите быть обезъяной и вернуться в каменный век??? "Я верю в тех кто мыслит, в тех кто верит, в тех кто не сдаётся" (с).

----------

